# brown bugs that bite dogs?



## psiaddie (Aug 6, 2007)

what are they? because i'm freaking out, my little yorkie has them in several places, i'm taking her to the vet at 6pm(its 3:44pm right now). should i be panicing? they are small dark brown and then there's big light brown ones, and they have like a small little dark brown dot on the backs of them...

please tell me what they are!!! *crys*


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Sounds like fleas


----------



## psiaddie (Aug 6, 2007)

but then wouldn't my other dog have them too? and he doesn't... i've check and can't find any on him...

ps. he's a boxer/akita mix


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm having heck with fleas on my Pug, but the Bulldog doesn't have as many. Of course it may be that you just can't see the ones on the other dog as the fur is much thicker.


----------



## psiaddie (Aug 6, 2007)

so should we take him too? and would the fleas(if thats what they are) be in my room on my stuff? my bed and such?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

how big are they..... 
they could be ticks 
disgusting creatures.....








is this kinda what it looks like 








s


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

ANY bugs that are on your dogs would also be in your house, so yes, you need to treat for them. If it's ticks, you need to have your dog titered to be sure it doesn't come down with Lyme, Erlichia, or Spotted fever.


----------



## psiaddie (Aug 6, 2007)

they sorta look like that... *shruggs* idk... they are really small half of a pen cap tip-to-pretty big as in: a little bigger then the pen's cap tip... from == o to about twice the size of == O

i'm taking her to the vet soon...

if these things are in my house how do i kill them... get rid of them...


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You have to hire a exterminator to get rid of them before you bring the dogs back home because they will just bring them back in the house.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

if they are ticks they won't get into your house and nest so you won't need an exterminator but you do need to have your dog checked for tickborne illnesses.... the thing is that ticks are fairly common in certain areas on the country and if I titered every time my dogs came in contact with a tick I would go broke.... talk to your vet and see what he suggested... it sounds like your pup got into a nest of ticks.... have your vet teach you how to remove them yourself without leaving the head embedded. Most heartworm tests now also test for lyme and exposure to lyme.... I know that several of us will do a full tick panel once a year to make sure that there is no problem unless we see symptoms and then we go from there.... 

good luck with the pupper


----------



## cgarriso (Aug 9, 2007)

It does sound like tick infestation. This happened to my parents' dog Bernice a couple of years ago when my sister let her wander into high grasses at a local park. Poor Bernice was literally covered in the tiny nymph and larva-stage ticks. We freaked out and took her to the vet. He gave us a shampoo to bathe her in and told us to make sure she wore the tick collar that came with her Revolution (we were new to using Revolution and had been misinformed by a rookie nurse that Revolution covered ticks too) since she's an indoor/outdoor dog. He also told us to vacuum the house really, really well and get rid of the bag afterward. We followed his instructions and didn't have any more problems, either in the yard or house.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> we were new to using Revolution and had been misinformed by a rookie nurse that Revolution covered ticks too


Revolution *does* cover ticks, but it's not as effective for ticks as other tick products, and it's tick protection tends to wear off before it's time for a new application. Pfizer also makes the Preventic collar, and recommends using both if you're in a bad tick area.


----------



## psiaddie (Aug 6, 2007)

well the vet got several of the ticks(and yeah it was ticks, gross!!) out and then they told us to buy the 'frontline' my mom went through the roof when when she heard the price. we normally get the house sprayed for bug in the 3rd week of the month, i've now asked my mom to ask them to come sooner about 7 times now and she keeps saying she will but then never does... *sigh* i've also asked my brother to put my bed back together so the mattresses aren't on the floor anymore,but he refuses to do so... *sigh again* i've washed nearly all of my clothes just to be sure.

i'm doing all i can now, and my dog is getting frontline once a month. we never had a problem before though she's mainly and indoor dog too... oh well... we're working it out! thanks for the info... and some of the panic died down because of you guys, thanks again!!!


----------

